# OOC: WarCraft RPG [Full]



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

In the newest WarCraft RPG book, Lands of Conflict, three small adventures were published. I'm looking for 4 players who are interested in playing a game in this setting. You need to have atleast the WarCraft RPG Core book, but if you have any of the rest, Manual of Monsters, Alliance and Horde Compendium, Magic and Mayhem or Lands of Conflict, thats even better.

You are all "participants" at the Arena. The forest troll Bloodstone is the Arena Master. In the Arena you'll fight other gladiators and beasts from the wild. The last couple of months attendance at the fights have been down. To remedy this Bloodstone sent a party of his best troll warriors to find a capture a demon. They managed this, and are now on their way to the arena.


Character creation:
ECL 2. (1000 XP)
32 point buy, or I'll roll for you.
All races & classes are allowed.
I'll roll up your HP.
900 gold.

You are a captive, a galdiator, at the arena. All classes are usefull at the Arena. Healers heal the warriors, tinkers build traps and contraptions used in the fights, and the warriors fight - sometimes to death. 
Some races are not native to Azeroth, and need a good reason/Story to be in the Arena, these incude: Night Elfs, Tauren, Furbolg, Naga, Pandaren, Murloc, Quilboar and Tuskarr


----------



## Krug (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm interested. Friend has the core rulebook. Let me know what you need.  Interested in playing a Tauren Fighter/Ranger or a Goblin Rogue/Tinker.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'm interested. Friend has the core rulebook. Let me know what you need.  Interested in playing a Tauren Fighter/Ranger or a Goblin Rogue/Tinker.




What i need? I need you to play whatever you want


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 3, 2004)

I am so down.  I am also into Hoarde, like Krug sounds to be, so Orcs rock, probably a barbarian/fighter.(Just a little old school!) But Hoarde or no, I'm down for whatever other factions/affiliations as well.  
I saw the book, looks great, I'll be sure NOT to look at the adventures!

TZ


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

I think an independent party would suit best. Also, this game will be set in Azeroth, so the races like Night Elf, Taurens, Furbolg etc (The ones from Kalimdor), need a good reason/story for being in Azeroth.


----------



## Krug (Oct 3, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Ganarsh Stormchaser
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B]  Tauren
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] Earth Mother
[B]Affiliation:[/B] Independent

[B]Str:[/B] 18/22 +6       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16/14 +2       [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 13
[B]Con:[/B] 15/17 +3       [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2          [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1          [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1          [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                 +5    +0    +2    0    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Breastplate              +5     3    -4    30lb  200gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Longspear                +8       1d10+9     x3/Pie       -      9lb    5gp
Tauren Halberd           +7       3d6+9      x3/Pie-Sla   -     25lb   50gp
Tauren Totem (MW)        +8       3d8+9      x2/Bld       -     50lb  320gp
Longbow                  +3       1d10       x3/Pie    100ft     3lb   75gp
Arrows (40)                                                      6lb    2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Tauren, Orc, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Tauren Charge (Gore/1d8+9), Weapon Familiarity (Tauren Halberd/Totem), 

Weapon Proficiency (Longspears/Shortspears), +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Survival 

(class skills), +1 racial bonus with longspears and shortspears

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack, Cleave

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  16     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                     Str  2      +5  -4     +3
Handle Animal             Cha  4      +1  +2     +7
Jump                      Str  2      +5  -4     +3
Ride                      Dex  2      +1         +3
Survival                  Int  4      +2  +2     +8
Swim                      Str  2      +5  -4     +3

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Crowbar                    2gp    5lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb
Potion CLW (2)           100gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 122lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 114 gp 5 sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       153lb 306lb 520lb 1020lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 18 years
[B]Height:[/B] 7' 5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 350 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black with white streaks
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

Mistrusts firearms
Stormchaser was a respected member of his clan, residing peacefully with his brothers in the grasslands. His favourite hobby was as his name says; running after thunder clouds and standing in the pouring rain while lightning flared around him. His days were peaceful and most of his time was spent hunting (or storm chasing), until the Burning Legion came.  His tribe was wiped out to the last creature except for him. He joined up with other Taurens left destitute by the invasion to fight against the demons, though his attempts were often somewhat unsuccessful. After the war, he journeyed to Thunder Bluff, where he was captured by a group of human brigands posing as merchants, after they fed him some alcohol tainted with a sleeping drug. The Tauren had developed a fatal flaw - being too fond of alcohol.

However, the time at the arena has allowed Stormchaser to train and refocus himself on his martial arts. He treasures his Tauran Totem, a weapon that he sees as the last connection with his lost tribesfolk. He misses his land greatly, but is also hungry for adventure and an opportunity to prove himself. He mistrusts firearms and all sorts of technological devices.

Image here: http://www.blizzard.com/wow/screenshot.aspx?ImageIndex=7&Set=25


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks good Krug. Although, you need power attack to get cleave.


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2004)

Oops, have made the changes.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> He sleeps with his Tauren Totem, a weapon that the slavers could not make him part with, that he uses practically as a bolster.




We'll see about that....


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Rayex, roll for me, being in an arena, I'd like to leave this to fate a bit!    

hebrewnational@hotmail.com

TZ


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2004)

Surely there are two more Warcraft RPG players out there??


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 5, 2004)

I might be interested, but I  need to pick up the book, which I might be doing this weekend. When do you need concepts by?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

im interested, but i dont know if you have any problem with me being in two of your campaigns.  If not, id be making a human ftr 2.  just give me the go sign and ill whip out a character.

edit: and btw i do own the warcraft rpg book...the ONLY dnd book i actually own


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey Rayex, roll for me, being in an arena, I'd like to leave this to fate a bit!
> 
> hebrewnational@hotmail.com
> 
> TZ





Your stats: 12, 13, 14, 15, 15, 18


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I might be interested, but I  need to pick up the book, which I might be doing this weekend. When do you need concepts by?





No rush. Not starting untill we've got enough players.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> im interested, but i dont know if you have any problem with me being in two of your campaigns.  If not, id be making a human ftr 2.  just give me the go sign and ill whip out a character.
> 
> edit: and btw i do own the warcraft rpg book...the ONLY dnd book i actually own





No problem, you're welcome here as well. Allthough, we've already got one fighter, and one who wants to be a barbarian/fighter....


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Your stats: 12, 13, 14, 15, 15, 18




Boy that's awesome stats! Equivalent to a point buy of 47...  

Could I ask what method you use for the stats? Can I go with dice roll instead?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Boy that's awesome stats! Equivalent to a point buy of 47...
> 
> Could I ask what method you use for the stats? Can I go with dice roll instead?




I do the roll 4d6, remove the lowest method. It seems my dice are with me these days though, cause my rolls the last couple of weeks have been _good_!

Anyway, heres your stats: 13, 14, 14, 15, 16, 18 = 51 points!!!


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I do the roll 4d6, remove the lowest method. It seems my dice are with me these days though, cause my rolls the last couple of weeks have been _good_!
> 
> Anyway, heres your stats: 13, 14, 14, 15, 16, 18 = 51 points!!!




All right Rayex.. we're sending you to Vegas.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah. It seems when i roll the dice for my players, they're with(against) me, but when I roll for me, they're against me for real!


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Wc3...*

If you've got any space left, I'd like to play, too...I've been looking forward to playing Warcraft RPG since I cracked open the core book...I'm thinking of playing a Human or Half-Elf hunter...or maybe a mage, if the party ends up magic-light, but preferrably a hunter.

I own copies of the Core book, and the Alliance and Horde Compendium...and I've also played all 3 Warcraft games. Especially Warcraft 3, which I've spent more hours playing than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 5, 2004)

(sorry, I had accidentally double-posted, wasn'tm sure how to delete the second post)


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

looks like you dont really need another fighter!  In that case, I'm okay playing a Healer of some sort.  Could you roll me up some stats? (Vegas version please  )

edit: is there any exp for item creation?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> If you've got any space left, I'd like to play, too...I've been looking forward to playing Warcraft RPG since I cracked open the core book...I'm thinking of playing a Human or Half-Elf hunter...or maybe a mage, but preferrably a hunter.
> 
> I own copies of the Core book, and the Alliance and Horde Compendium...and I've also played all 3 Warcraft games.





You mean scout? Mage might be a good idea, but if you'd prefer scout, then thats fine too. We'll see what'll happens with only fighters/barbarians/scouts then


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> looks like you dont really need another fighter!  In that case, I'm okay playing a Healer of some sort.  Could you roll me up some stats? (Vegas version please  )
> 
> edit: is there any exp for item creation?




Here you go: 12, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18 = 48 points

As for the exp... 10% of total xp... that'll mean 100 exp for a race with LA +0, or nothing for a LA +1 race


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, meant to say Scout...arr, I'm already confusing Warcraft d20 with World of Warcraft.   

Anyway, since there's no Mage yet I'll go with a Half-Elf Wizard. I'll be back in a little while with a lengthier character description...for now, though, all I know is that I'm going with point buy, and I might lean towards enchantment and illusion. Would the crowd love the guy who plays with his opponents' minds for a while...?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Yeah, meant to say Scout...arr, I'm already confusing Warcraft d20 with World of Warcraft.
> 
> Anyway, since there's no Mage yet I'll go with a Half-Elf Wizard. I'll be back in a little while with a lengthier character description...for now, though, all I know is that I'm going with point buy, and I might lean towards enchantment and illusion. Would the crowd love the guy who plays with his opponents' minds for a while...?




They might...


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap we sure would, especially if you made our opponents fight for our side.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is my character sheet; i'll be adding background and personality when i have time.



Name: Jultahk Warsinger


Male, Orc, Healer, level 2


AL: NG
Hair: shaved, but black if it wasn't
Eyes: brown
Height: 6'11''
Weight: 245 lbs
Age: 26
Deity: Shamanism


STR: 12 (+1) 
DEX: 16 (+3) 
CON: 17 (+3) 
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 14 (+2) 

12, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18

HP: XX (8 + 1d8 + 6Con)


AC: 16 (10 + 2dex + 4armor) / 14 / 12
AC penalty: -2

Saves: 
Fortitude: +6 (3base + 3con)
Reflex: +3 (0base + 3dex)
Will: +7 (3base + 4wis)


Init: +3 (3dex)


Base attack bonus: +1


Attacks: 
Masterwork Battle Axe +3  ( 1 + 1str +1 weapon), 1d8+1 damage, 20/x3
Coldiron Battle Axe +2 (1 + 1 str), 1d8+1 damage, 20/x3


Skills:
Skill points: 20
Max Rank: 5 
Concentration: 8 (5 + 3ability) 
Diplomacy: 4 (0ranks + 2ability + 2 synergy)
Heal: 9 (5ranks + 4ability)
Intimidate: 9 (5ranks + 2 ability +2racial)
Sense Motive: 7 (5 ranks +2 ability)




Feats: 
Lvl 1 - Brew Potion, Battle Cry



Spells:
Class: Healer
Spells per day: 4/2
DC: 10 + spell level + ability
Spells known:
0: create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food or drink, read magic, resistance, virtue
1: bane, bless, bless water, cause fear, command, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, curse water, d3ath watch, divine favor, doom, entropic shield, inflict light wounds, remove fear, sanctuary, shield of faith

Spells Prepared/Memorized
0: create water, detect poison, guidance, purify food or drink
1: cause fear, d3ath watch, inflict light wounds


Languages: 
Common
Orc


Equipment:
Masterwork Battle Axe (310gp)
Cold Iron Battle Axe (20gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Healer's Kit (50gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Barrel (2gp)
2x Rations (1gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Tindertwig (1gp)
Blanket, winter (.5gp)
Pot (.5gp)


Item Creation:
6x Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2) (150 gp) (12 exp)
3x Potion of Shield of Faith (75 gp) (6 exp)
3x Potion of Sanctuary (75 gp) (6 exp)
3x Potion of Entropic Shield (75 gp) (6 exp)

37 gp


Race: Orc
Racial abilities
Lowlight vision
Rage 1/day
+2 intimidate
+2 handle animal (wolf)
weapon familiarity:claws of attack
weapon proficiency: battle axe
+1 attack against humans

Class: Healer
Class features
Heal Spells cast at +1 caster level


Proficiencies:
all simple, battle axe
light armor


Background: 
Jultahk grew up in the internment camps.  All he knows of the first two wars are the nostalgic stories he heard there, and the sometimes conflicting human 'legends.'  He was a violent youth, often punished with solitary confinement or lashes for his transgressions.  When Thrall Durotan finally freed him and his camp mates, he was a rebellious, violent, and easily riled Orc.

Thrall changed that.  He taught Jultahk what to him was a revelation: the way of shamanism.  Peaceful, yet resilient.  Unifying, yet unique.  Thrall took the fledgling Orc on as a trainee, seeing the potential in the boy for great feats of spirit.  However, when Thrall decided to leave Azeroth for distant shores, Jultahk elected to stay.  He felt that he could best apply what he had learned of shamanism in a place where he knew there was still suffering and demon worship.  He stayed because he knew that there were Orcs that would be left behind, and they would need someone to heal their body and spirit.

Personality:
For the most part, Jultahk is very easygoing.  This was not always the case, and sometimes Jultahk's temper can flare dangerously.  Above all, Jultahk believes in the way of shamanism, healing and protecting his race all at once.  Now in the Arena, Jultahk sees his situation as an opportunity to apply his healing where it is truly needed.


----------



## Candide (Oct 6, 2004)

Do you fellows have room for one more? a High Elf Mage? Addiction and all...


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

Candide said:
			
		

> Do you fellows have room for one more? a High Elf Mage? Addiction and all...





Only got 2 characters done as of now, one healer and one fighter. So sure we do


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2004)

Dang, those stats just kept getting better as you rolled.  So much for being the first in line.    


Name: Throk Stormbalde


Male, Orc, Barbarian 1 / Fighter 1


AL: CN
Hair: black spikes
Eyes: brown
Height: 6'7''
Weight: 265 lbs
Age: 29
Deity: Wolf Totem


STR: 18 (+4) 
DEX: 15 (+2) 
CON: 17 (+3) 
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 13 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2) 



HP: XX (12 + 1d10 + 6Con)


AC: 16 (10 + 2dex + 4armor) / 14 / 12
AC penalty: -1

Saves: 
Fortitude: +7 (4base + 3con)
Reflex: +2 (0base + 2dex)
Will: +1 (0base + 1wis)


Init: +2 (2dex)

Move:  40ft.

Base attack bonus: +2


Attacks: 
Masterwork Greatsword +8  ( 2 + 4str +1 weapon, +1focus), 2d6+6 damage, Threat 19-20/x2
Battle Axe +6 (2 + 4 str), 1d8+4 damage, Threat 20/x3
Dagger +6 (2 + 4 str), 1d4+4 damage, Threat 19-20/x2

Skills:
Skill points: 16+2
Max Rank: 4 (5) 
Climb: 9 (5ranks + 4ability) 
Handle Animal (wolf): 5 (1ranks + 2 ability + 2racial)
Intimidate: 8 (4ranks + 2 ability +2racial)
Jump: 7 (5 ranks +4 ability)
Listen: 3 (2ranks + 1ability)
Survival: 2 (1ranks + 1ability)


Feats: 
Power Attack, Weapon Focus: Greatsword

Languages: 
Common
Orc

Equipment:
Masterwork Greatsword (350gp)
Battle Axe (10gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Masterwork Chain Shirt (250 gp)
Backpack (2gp)
2x Rations (1gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Flint & steel (.5gp)
Blanket, winter- furs (.5gp)

Potions:
Oil of Wagic Weapon +1 (50gp)
Potion of Cure Light (x2) (100gp)
Jump  (50gp)
Shield of Faith (50gp)


32 gp


Race: Orc
Racial abilities
Lowlight vision
Rage 2/day*
+2 intimidate
+2 handle animal (wolf)
weapon familiarity:claws of attack
weapon proficiency: battle axe
+1 attack against humans




Proficiencies:
all simple and martial
all armor


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 6, 2004)

taitzu52: it looks like you just copied my orc racial abilities, which were slightly wrong.  The bonus against humans is just attack (not damage).  If you want to just copy/paste mine again thats fine, I changed the wording on the claws of attack to be weapon familiarity as well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> taitzu52: it looks like you just copied my orc...




Hehe, thanks for noticing.  Indeed I did.  While we're at it, you may want to note that Handle Animal is not an Untrained ability.  I'm not sure if racial mods effect that.   

It's changed.  My appologies to all email subsribers!


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

ooh good point, hadn't thought of handle animal being trained only.  no, i dont think racial mods affect that.  guess were 1-1 here (everythings a contest! EVERYTHINGS A CONTEST!!! RARRGH!!!!! ... haha).  I'll change my character, hope to see you in game soon.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

Two Orcs and a Tauren? Almost a horde here!


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, the party seems to be lacking a Rogue, so I decided to go with...

Eldin Sunstrider
Male Half-Elf
1st Level Rogue, 1st Level Wizard (Enchanter, prohibited schools are Conjuration and Necromancy)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Affiliation: Independent

Strength 10
Dexterity 16
Constitution 10
Intelligence 15
Wisdom 14
Charisma 12

Hit Points: 8
Armor Class: 13
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +3

Fortitude Save: +0
Reflex Save: +5
Will Save: +4

Feats: Stealthy
Skills: Bluff 4 Ranks, Diplomacy 4 Ranks, Disguise 4 Ranks, Gather Info 4 Ranks, Hide 4 Ranks, Move Silently 4 Ranks, Spot 4 Ranks, Listen 4 Ranks, Knowledge (History) 4 Ranks, Seach 4 Ranks, Sense Motive 4 Ranks,
Spellbook: All 0-level spells, Sleep, Magic Missile, Disgiuse Self, Silent Image, Charm Person
Gear: Spellbook, Shortbow, 20 Arrows, Backpack, Waterskin, 1 week of rations, 3 torches, Theives' tools, 2 Daggers, Shortsword, around 750 GP (was too lazy to do the math)
Languages: Common, Thalassian, Dwarven, Orc
Prepared Spells: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light, Sleep, Silent Image, Disguise Self

Eldin Sunstrider was always an afterthought since before he was born. He was always just there, never celebrated, barely even noticed. Even his own mother saw him as merely a side-effect, never truly an individual.
In the wake of the second war against the horde, an High Elven sorceress returned from the alliance's army, with child. It was quite obvious to her and anyone who knew her that this was no elvish child, as she had been assigned to a human regiment for the whole war. It didn't matter much to her, for sorcery was not so active a profession that a pregnancy would disrupt it now that she no longer participated in combat, and the last few weeks of laying prone were treated more like a small vacation than anything else. By that time, the sorceress had enough resources that she could live for a time without working, anyway.
The day came, and her child was identified as a half-breed, as she knew it would. But she couldn't even pay it enough attention to give it a unique name, instead re-using a name she had heard off the street. A non-unique name, unheard of in elvish society. But this child was no elf, and thus unworthy, in their eyes, of being unique.
The half-breed's fast growth was a reminder to everyone who knew him that his lifespan would be short. Eldin himself had to stare that reality in the face from the day he learned what death was. He would be but a page in even his mother's life, dead before she had a single wrinkle on her face. While other elves spoke of events they would witness a thousand years from now, Eldin could only hope he lived to the end of the century and was able to witness his childhood friends' coming-of-age. Other elves understood this, too, and treated Eldin like a pet, with the knowledge that he'd never be able to comprehend a 'full life' among the elves. He was going to last so little time that nobody wanted to put much effort or resources into training the boy. He probably wouldn't last long enough to learn anything useful. Neither could his mother leave him upon the steps of one of the universities, as he might not even live to complete their course of study.
However, by the age of twelve it was obvious to his mother that he was indeed bright enough to learn magic. She began teaching him simple incantations, cantrips and decoration spells to keep the house clean while she was away at work. He didn't really have much of a choice, so he did his duties, keeping the house clean and cooking the food. As a reward, his mother taught him a few minor illusions with which he could entertain himself. Now she need not pay him any more attention than to feed him and make sure he did his chroes.
One day, after spending all afternoon perfecting an illusion of a beam of soft sunlight, Eldin realized he had been so engrossed in his spells that he had forgotten to do any of his chores. He panicked, remembering that the penalty for neglecting his chores was that his mother 'neglected' to feed him dinner. As skilled as he was, he had no spells that would instantly organize the bookshelf, so he stuffed all of the loose books under his bed, and cast an illusion of a collection of well-organized books on the shelf. He was fed well that night, and later, after his mother had gone to sleep, organized the real books.
He had realized the practical uses of magic, and they were many. He began sneaking out of the house during the day, and illusioning the house clean. He visitied the library any time his mother was away from the house, taking advantage of the very little attention paid him by the elven guards to begin studying more advanced spells. After a few years, he was not only an accomplished illusionist, but an experienced pilferer, as well. He was beginning to look to his future, and decided to escape to human lands where he could further take advantage of his skills. 
He made it out of the city with little trouble, and ventured south, living as a travelling entertainer, visiting human towns and putting on shows with some of his flashier illusion spells. He used his skill at not being seen to evade the soldiers that sometimes visited towns beseiged by the horde, fearing that he might be identified as a rogue wizard and turned in to the Kirin-Tor. This lasted for several years, until he was found out. 
He was taken to Dalaran, and left to rot in the dungeons until it was decided what would be done with him. But then, the Scourge struck, Dalaran fell, and Eldin escaped in the confusion, along with an armful of spell scrolls and other items he could loot from the city before he slipped out under the collective rotting noses of the Scourge.
He travels south, in search of civilization...


----------



## Candide (Oct 7, 2004)

*Another Tauren. Horde, here we come*

If a fifth character isn't too many, here's mine. A Tauren Scout
Name: Windrunner Halfhorn

Male Tauren Scout

AL: N
Hair: brown with whit/black spots
Eyes: dark brown
Height: 7'9"
Weight: 375 lbs
Age: 18
Deity: Earth Mother

STR: 18  (+4) 
DEX: 14  (+2) 
CON: 16 (+3) 
INT: 10  (+0)
WIS: 15 (+2)
CHA: 8   (-1) 



HP: 11(8 at 1st level, +3 con)


AC: 14 (10 + 2dex + 2armor) / 11 / 11
AC penalty: 0

Saves: 
Fortitude:  +5      (2base + 3con)
Reflex:      +4      (2base + 2dex)
Will:          +2      (0base + 2wis)


Init: +2 (2dex)

Move: 30ft.

Base attack bonus: +0
Attacks: 
Mstrwk Shortspear              +6 or +4  1d6 + 4(+6 if twohanded)  Crit: x2  20ft. 3 lb. Piercing
Normal Shortspear              +5 or +3
Tauren Totem                    +4  2d8 +6   Crit: x2  50lbs. Bludgeoning
Mstwrk Comp. Longbow       +3  1d8        Crit: x3  110ft.   3lbs. Piercing

Skills:
Skill points: 24
Max Rank: 4/2
Heal:                         +6 (4ranks +2wis)
Hide:                         +6 (4 ranks +2dex)
Knowledge (nature): +6 (4ranks +2nature sense)
Jump:                        +4 (+4str)
Listen:                       +3 (2rank +2wis)
Move Silently:           +6 (4ranks +2dex)
Spot                           +4 (2rank +2wis)
Survival:                    +10 (4 ranks +2wis, +2racial +2nature sense)


Feats: 
Follower of the Totem
Track

Languages: 
Common
Taur-ahe

Equipment:
Shortspear, Mstrwk                (301gp)            3lbs
Tauren Totem                         (20gp)           50lbs.
3 normal shortspears          (1gp each)            9lbs.
Composite Longbow, Mstrwk     (410gp)           3lbs.
Leather Armor                         (10gp)           15lbs.
Healer’s Kit                             (50gp)            1lbs.	
120 arrows(6 sets)                   (6gp)            18lbs.

110gp left

Potions:


Race: Tauren
Racial abilities:
-Medium size
-Tauren Charge: On a charge, I can lower my head and deal 1d8 points of damage + 1 ½ Str mod
-Plains Running: Tauren are bipedal creatures, but they can move at tremendous speed. When using the run action, the tauren's base speed increases by +10 feet.
-Powerful build: Treated as large for certain purposes. Can wield a one-handed weapon designed for a large character, one handed; etc.
-Weapon Familiarity: Tauren totem and tauren halberds are considered martial weapons for me instead of Exotic
- Weapon Proficiency: Proficient with longspears and shortspears
- +2 racial bonus to Handle Animal and Survival Checks
- +1 to attack rolls with longspears or shortspears

Proficiencies:
all simple and martial
all armor


Windrunner has been the butt of many a joke about his horns. To some Tauren they simply aren't there. As if he is still a calf. These horns of his broke at an early age, and not in a honor-filled combat situation. When he became an adult the joke extended into his naming. Now known as Windrunner Halfhorn, much to his chagrin. He adventures to prove himself to his tribe, that he can do it. Trying to prove to them that he isn't a funny looking Tauren.
Windrunner was part of a failed adventuring party journeying into the land of Azeroth. There were tales of corrupted horde and alliance members joining the Undead Scourge. Windrunner's brother, Plainswatcher had been taken by slavers years earlier. Plainswatcher was never heard from again. Windrunner had been staying in ******, a prosperous port city. Information and rumors abounds here. A party of adventurers was going to set out across the sea to investigate. He overheard a group talking about the upcoming mission, saying they needed a person adept at wilderness survival. Windrunner jumped spoke up, almost desperate. He needed this chance. He could find out about his brother, and bring tales of his adventure back to his tribe. The group consisted of humans/High elves with slight Alliance ties, an orcish shaman, and Windrunner. The ship's voyage across the Maelstrom was easier than this expedition into Azeroth was. The group came to a dungeon populated with the scourge, though mostly minor enemies. That is until the abominations were released.
It was all a trap it seemed. Rumors planted about treasure in this dungeon, sounded great to the bravest(or dumbest) of adventurers. After this massacre took place, Windrunner fled. He doesn't know if the others made it out alive and feels horrible for running away.
Uncharacteristicly brooding, he finds himself now battling in the arena voluntarily. He throws himself into combat, as if to validate meaning in his life. He fights to live, and lives to fight.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 7, 2004)

Um....aren't we supposed to be on Azeroth?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Candide said:
			
		

> If a fifth character isn't too many, here's mine. A Tauren Scout
> 
> 2 more points to use for stats I think
> STR: 18  (+4)
> ...




Sounds good, but as taitzu said, this will be a game in Azeroth, so he'll need a good reason for being so far away from home.

As for the stats, that is right, 2 points left. If you dont want me to roll for you, that is


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, this is the status: DemonAtheist and Willowhaunt are in.

So we've got a healer and a rogue.
We need at least 1 fighter, and I've got 2 to choose from (3, if Candide comes up with a plausible story for his character being in Azeroth)


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

yay!

btw, I added some background and personality.  If you need more, I can try to add some, but I think I have enough to RP around.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good Demon. Although the part about having been trained by Thrall is unlikely, lorewise. But I dont mind, it really wont have much impact, if any at all, on the game


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2004)

I added some background and history. Let me know.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 8, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I added some background and history. Let me know.




Looks good Krug, you're in! One thing to notice though; if the guard wont be able to part you with your totem, you're dead. plain and simple. so you might want to think that over. Also, you need 1 more language. 

I'll choose the last character before the weekend ends.


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Rayex,
Made the changes as you suggested.  Looking forward to this game!


----------



## Candide (Oct 9, 2004)

Someone posted earlier that we are in Azeroth, meaning that my background would be difficult to run. However I thought the entire WORLD was called Azeroth. I don't have any other books than the Campaign Setting itself, so that may be why I'm confused.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 9, 2004)

Azeroth is a continent of Warcraft, it was (with Loraeron) the location of the first two wars.  In warcraft 3, humans, orcs, and elves all left Azeroth for the shores of Kalimdor.  Kalimdor is the home of Tauren, Night Elves, and some critters.

The reason your race is possibly a problem is that the history of warcraft does not provide any cases of Taurens or Night Elves in any location other than Kalimdor, whereas the other races have existed in both.  This isn't a restriction, but you should probably have a background reason why you left Kalimdor for the shores of a continent infested with undead


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah, what demon said!


----------



## Candide (Oct 9, 2004)

-Added two points to Con, made changes. I think I'm okay on the stats now. Take a look at them to see just in case.

I hope the backstory is good enough, sorry I couldn't think of specifics earlier, hope I haven't slowed progress too much. Tell me if I should change something about it. For my direction in what classes/prestiges I would take, I'll go back and forth between scout and fighter most likely. Then if/whenever I qualify for the Hunter prestige, I'll take levels in that.

-Oh and I had the gold amount wrong. I didn't notice you giving us 900. I haven't bought potions because the way this character is, he wouldn't think about them. Just relies on himself...doesn't want the chance to let others down. However, if given healing, he'll accept but he will not seek it out unless his wounds are severe.

I need a name of a prosperous sounding port city, I didn't know of any in Warcraft. I guess I could have just called it something though


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't remember off the top of my head (and not posting from home, so can't check), but I _think_ Ratchet is a port town, if not its still a big city that adventurers could organize and set out from.  I'll check when i can

edit: Ratchet is definately a port town, as well as being neutral in alignment.  If you have the CS, a description of Rathet is on page 191


----------



## Candide (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.blizzard.com/wow/screenshot.aspx?ImageIndex=2&Set=25
Character image found there. Horns are a bit different, but still.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok. I'll take both taitzu and Candide, so that means we're 5 players.
Also, Willowhaunt need to finnish his/her character. 

and for those of you who are Tauren, I'll use these racial traits instead of the one in the books: 

Tauren Characters
• +4 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
• Medium size.
• Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
• A tauren's base land speed is 30 feet.
• Plains Running: Tauren are bipedal creatures, but they can move at tremendous speed. When using the run action, the tauren's base speed increases by +10 feet.
• Tauren Charge: On a charge, a tauren may lower his head to spear a  target with his mighty horns. in addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this ability allows the tauren to make a single gore attack that deals 1d8 plus 1 1/2 times his strength modifier. A tauren may also use a ready action to set his horns against a charge, or use them as an attack on charge during plains running.
• Powerful Build: The physical stature of Tauren lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger. Whenever a tauren is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the tauren is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him. A tauren is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature's special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A tauren can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject's size category.
• Weapon Familiarity: Tauren treat tauren halberds and totems as martial weapons.
• Weapon Proficiency: Tauren are automatically proficient with longspears and shortspears, and recieve a +1 to attack rolls with them.
• +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Survival checks. These skills are also considered class skills for all tauren characters.
• Automatic Languages: Common, Taur-ahe.
• Bonus Languages: Goblin, Low Common, Orc.
• Favored Class: Fighter.
• Level Adjustment: +1.

In effect, the only thing that changes is that they are now Medium instead of Large.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

Ganarash need to select 2 more languages.


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2004)

Adjusted the char sheet. LMK.


----------



## Candide (Oct 10, 2004)

Adjusted character sheet accordingly.

Also, I changed my alignment to Neutral having re-read my background I realized that he's less interested in the ideas of good. I'm not meaning he's evil though, etc. I think you get what I'm trying to say. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

Ganarash, Jultahk, Throk and Windrunner are ready to go. Waiting for Willowhaunt to finnish Eldin. If I dont hear nothing tomorrow, I'll start up with the four of you.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 10, 2004)

Other than a more detailed background, what haven't I listed for my character...?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

willowhaunt:

actually work the math - thieves tools are 100 gp, you only listed 50 spent
racial abilities
movement speed
intiative
physical description (height, weight, hair, eyes, age)
languages
proficiencies
religion
background if needed
hp (rayex will probably want to roll for you)

although not required, i just wanted to suggest that you masterwork some of your weapons, since you have gold to burn.  always helps.

rayex:

are we using defence bonus?  just asking because it would up willowhaunts ac a bit.

think thats it from me
if im wrong about what willowhaunt needed, im sorry!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 11, 2004)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Other than a more detailed background, what haven't I listed for my character...?




Here's what I need from you: 
Prepared spells
2 more languages
use the rest of your money (you dont have to, but you should)
background, personality, looks, etc.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 11, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> rayex:
> 
> are we using defence bonus?  just asking because it would up willowhaunts ac a bit.




No, no defense bonus here


----------



## Willowhaunt (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, I listed Languages, prepared spells, backstory, and I'm going to spend some of that money, but I need to know how much first level spell scrolls cost, as I don't have a 3.5 DMG.

Thanks!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Ok, I listed Languages, prepared spells, backstory, and I'm going to spend some of that money, but I need to know how much first level spell scrolls cost, as I don't have a 3.5 DMG.
> 
> Thanks!





Check out this: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/srd35


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Heres the RG: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103655


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool. I think both the Taurens have an additional +1 on their attack rolls for Shortspears and longspears?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Cool. I think both the Taurens have an additional +1 on their attack rolls for Shortspears and longspears?




Thanx, its fixed


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2004)

All right. Can't wait for this to start.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey guys. I was supposed to start this game monday, but since I was in the big car accident, things have gone slow. Hopefully I will be able to start tonight!


----------



## Candide (Oct 13, 2004)

wow. I'm glad that you're alright. Or are you? well you're alive, which is good. Best wishes and all


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 13, 2004)

good to see you're okay...what happened?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm ok. Strained a muscle in my neck or something, but otherwise great. Some stupid kid without a driving lisence thought it a good idea to drive past a bus. Too bad he didnt look before he did it, cause we we're kinda in the other file. but luck was with us, I guess.


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad to see you're in one piece.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

The game is on: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103795


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 15, 2004)

OK, I'd like a little bit of clarification here:

Where are we at in the time line?
How much of the Warcraft history is common knowledge?
And player backgrounds are one thing, but why are there so many Tauren around?

I'm sure we are all big fans of the Warcraft world, but I REALLY don't like to cross any lines of player knowledge.  So before I do so, let me know where we stand.  Thanks!!

TZ


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

In the timeline we're a couple of years after the WC3 games.
And what is common knowledge; it really depends on where you are from. Use common sense, the tauren dont know much about Illidans and Arthas' fight in Northrend etc.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry for the absence and lack of updates the last couple of days guys, but we've had an family-crisis these last days. I'll be back later today though, with a hopefully exciting update. Things will start to happen now


----------



## Candide (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, things have slowed because EN World's motherboard broke. Their website was down over the weekend for me atleast.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 21, 2004)

enworlds been down twice so far, so you didnt miss much rayex.  btw, in game my name is Jultahk, not Julthank.  hehe


----------

